# M&P 22 or Sig Mosquito?



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

I placed this post in the Sig Sauer sub forum but I also wanted to place it in the S&W forum to try to get a balanced feel for each.


Mosquito or MP .22 ?

Love shooting my .22LR's! Cheap but sadly s-l-o-w for my taste. My Ruger SP101 is an 8 shot but extremely slow in loading blah blah blah.

I have handled (not shot) two auto loaders that I like in .22LR, a Sis Sauer Mosquito and a S&W MP22. I prefer the Sig name but the S&W holds 12+1 where as the Sig is 10+1. This is a BIG difference to me when I am used to shooting only 8 at a time. I want to be able to load quickly and more importantly, unload the mags just as fast.

Perhaps the Sig brothers here can steer me in the right direction. Or the S&W fans. Either way, I am all ears and open to all suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

After some digging and searching, I have decided to scrap the Sig from my wish list. It seems that the Sig Mosquito has had too many issues of which I want NO part of. 

I will continue my research into the M&P 22 by S&W and perhaps other similar firearms.


----------



## frontierman (Sep 17, 2016)

I bought the M&P 22 compact. Seems a lot of people like them or the sr22 by Ruger.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

You might want to look at the S&W SW22 Victory. It is a target pistol not a CC. Holds 10+1 and you shoot as fast as you can pull the trigger. Adjustable sights. New for 2016. Easy to field strip. Even has a rail for adding a scope or laser sight. Should be able to pick it up new for around 400$.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd check out a new Ruger Mk IV. With the takedown issue apparently fixed, it may be the best .22 pistol ever.


----------



## bosefus (Feb 3, 2017)

Having accuracy issues with recently acquired Smith & Wesson MP22. Has anyone experienced this or did I get a klunker?


----------



## funflyer (May 20, 2017)

Shady said:


> After some digging and searching, I have decided to scrap the Sig from my wish list. It seems that the Sig Mosquito has had too many issues of which I want NO part of.
> 
> I will continue my research into the M&P 22 by S&W and perhaps other similar firearms.


Check out the M&P 22 Compact. The original M&P 22 is made by Walther and not near the pistol the 22 Compact is, and picky on ammo. The 22 Compact is made by S&W and will feed/fire even the worst 22 ammo. The original is a 12 shot where the Compact is only 10 but there is an upgrade to make it a 14 shot. My 22 Compact is my favorite plinking pistol and very accurate. I can line up spent shotgun shells out at the pit and pick them off from about 20-25 yards with ease.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a Walther p22q, big mistake for the price I paid, 230. I was then going to buy a M&P 22 or a SR22, as they are the only 2 non-target guns that will cycle anything. I won a GSG Firefly (Sig Mosquito) on Gunbroker for 160, so I'll give it a shot since it's only a play thing. If it turns out to be the dog my Walther is I'll buy the SR22.


----------

